# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Aborti, Kush ka te drejten e jetes?

## Estella

a ka te drejta nje embrion apo nje cope protoplazme?
Kush nga partneret mund te vendosi per prishjen e nje shtatzanie?
A eshte kjo e drejta e femres?
Deri ne c'fare faze mund te jete abortimi i ligjshem?
Po sikur nje femer te ishte perdhunuar dhe te kish ngelur shtatzane a do te ishte e drejte qe ajo ta abortonte femijen?

Abortimi......Ne c'fare situate do te ishit dakord qe abortimi te lejohej dhe pse?

----------


## Ingenuous

Aborti ?! Hmmm

Eshte nje nga temat me kuptimplote por edhe te dhimbshme.Une jam pro abortit.
Sinqerisht uroj qe asnje vajze apo nje cift, mos te mari nje vendim te tille, qe te len nje plage shpirterore gjate gjithe jeteses.

Mund te them nje nga gjerat me te dhimbshme qe te shtyn ne diçka te tille eshte mosperkrahja e prinderve.

Nuk dua te shkruaj me shume sepse eshte nje pyetje shume e veshtire dhe nese nuk e ke provuar ne kurriz shkruan fjale qe i mer era.

* Perdorni prezervative* 

Ciao

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. jam pro abortit. eshte e drejta e nenes te vendos se cfare do te beje me dicka qe ajo ka nisur. personi arin deri ne  abortet  sepse gjithmon eshte nje arsye e forte. se nuk ke si ta duash ti apo dikush tjeter femijen me shume sesa nena. te te thuash qe te vjen keq nje tjetri  me shume se sa nenes per femijen e saj eshte dicka absurte. Por me gjithate abortet deshiroje te te jen sa me te pakta.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Jerina

Per cfaredolloj arsyeje apo justifikimi, jam kunder abortit.  Sic dikush ka shkruar mesiper, kush nuk e ka provuar flet ne ajer.  Mbase eshte e vertete.  Por kurre nuk do mund te vrisja nje viktime te heshtur.  Sa femije jane hedhur per arsye te opinionit???  Sa femije jane hedhur per arsye frike ndaj prinderve???  Sa femije jane hedhur per arsye kote!!  Por ka dhe raste te tilla me te vertete te dhimbshme sic mbetja shtatzene per arsye perdhunimi.  Nese te ndodh dicka e tille, merri masat dhe kontrollohu ne moment por jo pas nje muaji sepse atehere ke bere nje vrasje.  Dikush thote me mire ta vras sesa ta dergoj ne shtepi te femijes.  Une sikur te isha ai femije ne bark dhe do me jepej mundesia te zgjidhja, do zgjidhja me pare shtepine e femijes sesa te mos ekzistoja dhe te mos jetoja ate jete qe te gjithe bejne cmos per ta mbijetuar.  Per mendimin tim eshte njelloj si ta hedhesh femijen kur e ke ne bark, si ta hedhesh kur eshte i lindur.

----------


## dioni

Pershendetje,

une jam ne parim kunder abortit, por mendoj se eshte shume e veshtire qe te gjykosh ne pergjithesi mbi abortin. Mendoj gje nje gjykim ne lidhje me kete gje eshte i lidhur mjafte ngushte me  shkaqet dhe rrethanat qe conje ne realizimin e abortit.  Ne kohen qe jetojme mendoj qe cdonjeri prej nesh i ka te gjitha mundesite te pakten per te parandaluar rastet me banale qe mund te shkaktonin nje gje te tille.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Eda H, shkruan:

"...eshte e drejta e nenes te vendos se cfare do te beje me dicka qe ajo ka nisur."

A je e sigurtë se vetëm ajo e paska nisur?

(Këshillë: të kemi kujdes çka shkruajmë për çështjet në fjalë, dhe të matemi mirë para se të shkruajmë diçka - sidomos kur sjellim parime të përgjithshme).

Me respekt!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. e thash ate se nena eshte ajo qe e ban per 9-muaj ne barke nena eshte ajo qe ben aborshen, a jo baba, e zakonisht baballaret jan mese pro aborshens. babai me b...e ze kalaminin me b... e rit e pergjigjet per te.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## GUESS^WHO

Per mendimin tim ne te gjitha rastet normale, aborti nuk eshte e drejte ekskluzive e asnjerit prej partnereve. Te dy kane pergjegjesit edhe detyrimet e tyre .
   Per sa i perket perjudhes me te pershtateshme nuk besoj se eshte e kufizuar ne kohe pasi jo gjithmon aborti behet me deshire
   Une mendoj se ne faktin abort nuk ka asgje te jashtligjshme !

----------


## Estella

Meqene se une e kam nisur kete teme ja ku po jap edhe une mendimin tim. I kam lexuar se c'fare eshte shkruar nga te gjithe antaret dhe nuk mund te them se jam plotesisht dakord me njerin apo tjetrin.
Nuk jam as kundra dhe as pro abortit.

Per mendimin tim Aborti varet nga situata.
Mos harroni faktin qe jemi njerez dhe bejme gabime, nepermjet tyre edhe shtatzania. Nje gabim i cili duhet ndrequr.
 Disa nga ju  ishin kunda disa nga ju pro.

Ju qe pak me lart flisni per te drejta;

"Jerina  Une sikur te isha ai femije ne bark dhe do me jepej mundesia te zgjidhja, do zgjidhja me pare shtepine e femijes sesa te mos ekzistoja dhe te mos jetoja ate jete qe te gjithe bejne cmos per ta mbijetuar. Per mendimin tim eshte njelloj si ta hedhesh femijen kur e ke ne bark, si ta hedhesh kur eshte i lindur. "
Jerina nuk e di a mund te dallosh nje embrion nga nje femije aktuaj me te gjitha organet dhe shqisat? Nje femije nuk mund te fitoje te drejta deri sa ai/ajo te jete lindur. Mos haroni se fazat e para jane vetem nje riprodhim i qelizave, e njejta gje me te gjitha qelizat e trupit tuaj, lekura, thonjte dhe gjithcka tjeter. Atehere kjo do te thote qe n.q.s ti pret thonjte ke bere nje krim.
Aborti nuk eshte vetem terminimi i nje shtatzania eshte e gjithe jeta e te dy prinderve.

Nga ana tjeter;
"eshte e drejta e nenes te vendos se cfare do te beje me dicka qe ajo ka nisur."
E si qenka e drejta e nenes, mos ajo valle ishte e vetmja person e cila e bere te ndodhte shtatzanine? Aspak.......Per mendimin tim kjo eshte zgjedhja e te dy prinderve. te dy partneret duhet te arrijne ne nje konsesus per te vendosur per te artdhmen e secilit dhe gjithashtu per te ardhmen e nje "Femije" i cili do te mund te lindi se shpejti.
Thashe varet nga situata sepse jo gjithnje dhe gjithcka eshte e kontrollueshme.
Jo gjithnji aborti eshte i drejte, por aman edhe jo gjithnji eshte i gabuar. N.q.s nje femer ka ngelur shtatzane nga nje perdhunim e perse duhet ajo te mbaje ne barkun e saj dhe te rrisi femijen e dikujt qe e perdhunoi ate?
Per ti kujtuar vetes perdhunimin, cdo minute dhe sekonde?
Nga ana tjeter c'fare arsye do te kishte nje cift i sapo martuar per te rritur nje femije. C'fare arsyme me e madhe do ti mbante ata sebashku pervec dashurise per njeri tjetrin. femija eshte nje arsye me teper per te dashuruar serish partnerin.

"Nuk dua te shkruaj me shume sepse eshte nje pyetje shume e veshtire dhe nese nuk e ke provuar ne kurriz shkruan fjale qe i mer era. "
Doja te thoja se varet nga gjendja shpirterore dhe fizike qe ndodhet personi ne ato momente.  Eshte vertet nje vendim i veshtire por do te ishte e mire qe n.q.s merr nje vendim qendroji krahe  vendimit.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. aborit ndodh gjithemon ne kushte te keqija e te jarzakonsheme, se nuk besoj te kete nene qe te ngel shtatezan e te heq femijen e saj per qef. se sa e do nena femijen nuk e duan ca qe therasin jo aborshen, pra bota. gjithashtu mendoje njerzit nuk thon hajde ngelim me barr e pastaj ta heqim te bejme aborshen nuk besoje te paketen une nje gje te till. aborshen eshte vetem kur nuk ka rruge dalje, eshte dicka e detyruar, e per kete vendos nena ne radh te pare e babai, e jo bota e ligji, apo lagja.

P.S them nena vendos se cfare duhet te beje se nena eshte ajo qe e ka femijen nena eshte ajo qe e ben aborshen, e ne shumicen e rasteve kur behet aborshen babai u nuk esthe, o babai nuk dihet, o babai nuk can shume kaptin, gruaj eshte ajo qe e mban baren. aborshen ne shumicen  e raste ndodh nga mungesa e  babait pra e te dy priderve, pergjesia e babai mungon, o ka ikur , o nuk mban pergjesi per baren, e nuk dihet se kush eshte, perdhunime, gabime, pra mos pranimi e pergjegjesia e burrit ose babait per femijen te sjell ne aborshen. nena mbete vetem me nje pergjegjesi te madhe e nuk di cte beje e vetmja rruge dalje eshte aborshen, per ate moment. pra ndodh nga mos perkraja e mos dalja per zot e babai ndaj keti femije e keshaj shatzanine. nena eshte vetem edhe e vetmja qe vendose per aborshen. 
mendoje se po te ishte perkraje e pesencca e te dy prinderve nuk do te vinte puna deri ne ate pike, se femija eshte shume shume i dhimshem ka hise me shpirtin.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Shpresmiri

GUESS^WHO, çka deshe të thuash me fjalën: "Une mendoj se ne faktin abort nuk ka asgje te jashtligjshme !" Nuk e kuptova sa duhet. Sqaroje pak më shumë të lutem.

Estella, ti po thua se mvaren nga situata. Cila situatë?! A thua ka ndonjë situatë të jetë më e madhe se jeta?!

Eda H, ti prapë ngul këmbë te nëna dhe nuk i heq sytë nga ajo, kurse më parë the se edhe babai ndikon shumë. Kuptohet se mashkulli nuk mund të jetë shtatzënë. Ama nuk është e thënë se vetëm nëna sjell vendime, sepse edhe qëndrimi i burrit (babait) është shumë i rëndësishëm. Mirëpo, po e pyes vehten: përse ka faj fëmija në barkun e nënës për papërgjegjësinë e dikujt, madje edhe për dhunimin e dikujt?! 

Po t'i kishe parë disa foto të kësaj "vepre" për të cilën po bisedojmë, mendoj se nuk do të vinte në mend kurrfarë shkaku apo arsyeje që të miratoje atë. Nëse ke kohë shko te kjo faqe, mirëpo të këshilloj që më parë të qetësohesh, sepse nuk e di si do të reagosh pas këtij tmerri:

http://mano.delfi.lt/life/f/foto0.htm

(Edhe diçka për Eda H: a është e mundur pak nga pak t'ia fillosh të mësosh shqip, sepse e vërej se ke vështirësi, mirëpo këto nuk janë te pakapërcyeshme. Psh. ti e nderuar Eda H vazhdimisht po e përdor termin "aborshen" edhe pse në fillim mirë e përdore "aborti". Shqip thuhet: abort, abortim, për të abortuar. Mos më keqkupto të lutem, sepse dëshiroj që pasi jemi shqiptarë të flasim gjuhën tonë të pastër (sa të mundemi) - as unë nuk e di sa duhet por së paku mundohem ta përmirësoj).

Nuk është lehtë të jetosh! (Dosido jeton edhe qeni).

Me gjithë respekt!

----------


## GUESS^WHO

Me sa shoh une mendimet qe jepen per kete teme jam shum konfuze (kuptohet, sepse edhe edhe nje pike shum delikate) por nuk besoj se duhet pare me kaq skepticizem edhe kaq kategorike rastet jane te shumta edhe nuk pergjithsohen me nje "po" ose "jo" ! Ky si problem duhet pare me gjere edhe kur thuhet qe nena ka te drejte te vendosi per te ardhmen kjo per mendimin tim nuk eshte e drejte se te mos harrojme qe ka raste kur babai nuk eshte dakort me abordin edhe nena po! Cfare duhet te behet transbord ?!
Shpresmiri nuk besoj se ka ndonje gje te paqarte thash, idea ime eshte kjo : Ligjet i bejne njerzit per vete per shoqerine ku jetojne edhe ato behen sipas interesave dhe deshirave te tyre ne se njeri prej ligjeve nuk eshte ne interes te shoqerise atehere eshte shum e thjeshte per ta ndryshuar edhe keshtu nje gje qe mund te quhet e jashteligjshme me nje dryshim mund te quhet e ligjshme ... , etj etj .

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. aborti ndodh ne shumicen e raste kur nena nuk ka mbeshtetjen e babai, pra babai nuk i del per zot femijes, e nena eshte vetem ne kete mes e ajo vendos po apo jo, se babai i ka kethyre krahet bares, nuk eshte aty, e mdedimi e pergjigja e tij eshte dhen, babai nuk man pergjegjesi per baren, o nuk njihet, o ka ndodhur nga perdhunime, pra babai nuk do te marr pjese ne kete muhabet, ai e ka then fjalen e mendimin e tij "I am out". nuk i intereson femija. se po te jen te dy prindit bash nuk  mendoje se ata thon hajde ngelim me bare se pastaj e deshtojme. po te jen prinderit te dy prezent ateher ata jan familje, e shume radh mund te ndodhin deshtime ne keto raste se ata jan familjare kan mbeshtetjen e njeri tjeterit, pune behen me pergjegjesira, jo ashtu me kuturu. 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Shpresmiri

GUESS^WHO, mos u ngut, gjërat nuk janë edhe aq konfuze, por njerëzit i bëjnë të tilla.

Kujdes, ti the:

"...Ligjet i bejne njerzit per vete per shoqerine ku jetojne edhe ato behen sipas interesave dhe deshirave te tyre ne se njeri prej ligjeve nuk eshte ne interes te shoqerise atehere eshte shum e thjeshte per ta ndryshuar edhe keshtu nje gje qe mund te quhet e jashteligjshme me nje dryshim mund te quhet e ligjshme..."

Është e kuptueshme se ligji është në interes të shoqërisë. Dhe se ai mund të ndryshojë për të mirën e njeriut/qytetarëve. Mirëpo, çka mendon a mundemi ne të diskutojmë për një ligj për të cilin pyesim: a do të ndryshojmë një ligj i cili do të ishte për jetë apo për vdekje? A thua paska dyshim/ngurrim për t'i dhënë përgjigje kësaj pyetjeje? Më tutje: a thua interesi qenka norma jonë e jetës?! :konfuz:  A thua interesi mund të jetë normë për të caktuar ç'është diçka e mirë e ç'është diçka e keqe? Kështu po del se unë mund të mbys dikë sepse është në interesin tim!
(Ligji s'mund të jetë arsye që unë të bëj krim - edhe pse, për fat të keq mund të ketë ligj kundër jetës - por atëherë ky nuk është ligj, por shkatërrim i qytetarëve dhe këtë ligj unë po e luftoj. Gjithmonë jam për jetën!).

Eda H, mos luaj me jetë!

Me mirëdashje!

----------


## GUESS^WHO

Shpresmiri me duket se nuk ke deshiren e mire per te kuptuar ate qe dua une te them! Atehere une do te doja te te beja nje pyetje te thjeshte - Ne rast se nje femije i palindur, per mendimin tend, ne se nuk do te ishte i afte fizikisht dhe psikologjikisht d.m.th. me te meta fizike apo mendore si do te ishte me mire te abortohej apo te mbahej ... ?!

----------


## Shpresmiri

GUESS^WHO, fare mirë po të kuptoj, por nuk e di a po më kupton ti mua. Me siguri, këtë e ke vërejtur edhe ti, këtu nuk po bëjmë humor! Po bisedojmë për gjëra shumë serioze: jetën dhe vdekjen!

Lidhur me pyetjet tënde:
Ne rast se nje femije i palindur, per mendimin tend, ne se nuk do te ishte i afte fizikisht dhe psikologjikisht d.m.th. me te meta fizike apo mendore si do te ishte me mire te abortohej apo te mbahej ... ?!

O i nderuari GUESS^WHO, nuk ka jetë më pak të vlefshme apo më shumë të vlefshme se një jetë tjetër. Çdo jetë në vehte e ka peshën e vet, vlerën e vet, nëse do edhe bukurinë e vet. Prandaj, çdo jetë duhet respektuar. (Fundja, shkenca shumë (!) herë ka gabuar në prognozimin e të lindurit apo shëndetit të fëmijës. Sa herë, merre me mend, mjekët i kanë këshilluar nënat të dështojnë, për arsyet që ti i ceke, por në fund, rezultati ka dalë i kundërt. E mos të them se shumë invalid kanë ndikuar shumë pozitiv në prindër! Për qëllimet e shumë mjekëve nuk dëshiroj tani të diskutoj).
Me këtë pyetjen tënde që ke parashtruar ti tani i ke mbytë të gjithë invalidët që gjinden nëpër spitale! Unë e di se ti këtë nuk do ta bëje edhe për një milion dollarë, por dëshiroj vetëm të bëj me dije jo vetëm ty por edhe shumicën e personave të kohës sonë "të përparuar apo modernizuar" që të shkundet pak nga ky mentalitet i papërgjegjshëm, mos të them vrastar.

Sinqerisht dhe miqësisht!

----------


## GUESS^WHO

Mua me pelqen ky optimizem qe ke ti per jeten edhe per te gjitha keto tema qe sado, pak ne njerzit e thjesht mundohemi ti trajtojme dhe mundohemi te nxjrrim nje perfundim sa me te drejte. Por jo gjithmon gjerat jane ashtu si mund ti enderronim ne per kete arsye ka dale edhe koncepti "Realizem" .
Deshira per ti pare gjerat me nje prespektive ideale nuk eshte e mjaftueshme pikerisht per kete edhe jo rrall vendosemi perball dilemave te medha apo te vogla ku kerkohet nje zgjidhje dhe nje zgjedhje,kjo nuk do te thote te bejme zgjedhjen ideale por realen (sipas koncepteve personale) . Gjithashtu edhe ne rastin e abortit ka raste qe nuk ka shum hapsira per te zgjedhur edhe behet kjo zgjedhje sado e dhimbshme qe mund te jete.
Nuk dua te hyje ne detaje por per pyetjen qe te drejtova do te doja nje pergjigje te drejte pa fantazi apo supozime !

----------


## Shpresmiri

GUESS^WHO, unë nuk e di cilit konfesion i përket, sepse me siguri do të bisedoja më ndryshe, dhe nuk të njoh. Një dije: të jesh indiferent ndaj jetës së dikujt nuk është punë e vogël.

Ke shkruar:

"...ne rastin e abortit ka raste qe nuk ka shum hapsira per te zgjedhur edhe behet kjo zgjedhje sado e dhimbshme qe mund te jete."

Për cilat raste e ke fjalën?
GUESS^WHO, po e zëmë se unë jam mjek, kurse ti ke ardhë në spital për shkak se e ke jetën në rrezik - për vdekje (një ditë ndoshta edhe mua më ndodh - kuptohet: larg qoftë ajo prej nesh). Unë, sipas teje, në më pëlqeftë do të ndihmoj, nëse jo, atëherë do t'u them prindërve të tu: në këtë rast kam pasë këtë hapsirë për të zgjedhur dhe sado e dhimbshme që është unë kam vendosur që mos t'i ndihmoj djalit tuaj. Dhe GUESS^WHO, kaloi nga kjo jetë, për shkak se ky mjeku ynë (unë) paska qenë "real" ndërsa prindërit e tu paskan fantazuar.

Pak të dhëna që të informohesh më mirë:

Një milion e gjysmë abortime kryhen vetëm në SHBA për çdo vit, një e treta e tyre në tinejxhere ndërmjet moshës 12 dhe 17 vjeçare. Nga kjo rrjedh, natyrisht, se është vështirë të diskutohet mbi përgjegjësinë morale të diçkahit që është e pranishme në masë aq të madhe. Anketa e Harris J. e vitit 1991 ka treguar se 81% e të moshuarve në Angli janë deklaruar në favor të së drejtës së femrës për të zgjedhur se a do të aplikojë abort në tre muajt e parë të shtatzënisë. Mason J.K. shënon: "Tipar i rëndësishëm nuk është aq shumë numri i përgjithshëm i aborteve, por eskalimi i qëndrueshëm në numra në krahasim me vitet e kaluara. Të dhënat tregojnë se këtu kemi të bëjmë me rritje të pranueshmërisë publike të abortit si mënyrë normale e jetës". Dunstan G.R. duke komentuar këtë fakt thotë: "Aborti tani është duke u legalizuar dhe praktikuar edhe më tepër për shkak se ajo është çfarë njerëzit duan - indikacion për intervenim mjekësor për shkatërrimin e jetës, e panjohur në etikën tonë më parë."

I dashur GUESS^WHO, një ditë, ajo tashmë ka ardhur, do të çohen të rinjt (të vegjëlit) kundër të moshuarve, dhe do t'ua kthejnë me të njëjtën masë: le të kujtohet eutanazia (nëse ke dëgju për të). Vraj njër, vraj tjetri, ndërsa unë po flas "me supozime" dhe nuk jam "realist". Po shihet se sa realë janë këta mjekët dhe prindrit e shkretë! A ke menduar ndonjëherë për të drejtat e çdo njeriu, edhe atij më të vogëlit? A ke menduar ndonjëherë se për çdo vepër do të japim llogari (mos në këtë jetë në atë tjetrën)?

Nuk guxojmë të jemi indiferent ndaj jetës. Për jetën gjithmonë duhet të jemi "PO". Këtu nuk po t'i bëj me dije sa vetëvrasje të nënave si pasojë e abortit. Aborti nuk është sikur ta derdhësh një kafe.

Shiqo, unë e di se ti për shumë gjëra nuk je i informuar, prandaj mos i merr se t'i kam drejtuar drejtpërdrejt vetëm ty, edhe pse me këtë dëshiroj që si mik të ta tërhjek vëmendjen që mos të habitesh nesër kur të ndodhë diçka e tillë në afërsinë tënde, e të befasohesh dhe zhgënjehesh.

Tani të përshëndes dhe të preferoj: kujdes kujdes kujdes ndaj jetës! Nesër ndoshta do të bëhesh babë - si do të veprosh!

Sinqerisht dhe miqësisht!

----------


## Anakondakiss

Shpresmiri do doja te te drejtoja nje pyetje ne lidhje me ate c'ka ke shkruar me lart 'Gjithmone jam per jeten'

Supozo se paraiqtet kjo situate:

Nje femer eshte shtatzane. Mjeku e informaon se ne saje te disa komplikimeve te paparashikuara, jeta e saj dhe e femijes jane ne rrezik. Ose nena vendos te abortoje ose vendos qe te lind dhe te vdes vete. Ketu flitet per dy jete, por vetem nje do te vazhdoje. Per CILEN jete je ti Shpresmir?

Fakti qe te bera kete pyetje nuk do te thote se jam krejtesisht kunder atyre qe ke shkruar e mendon. 

personalisht nuk mund te jap nje mendim te prere mbi abortin, sepse mendoj si Estella se varet shume nga situata.

Mendoj se nese femra ka rene shtatzane jo me vullnetin e saj, me dhune a situata te tilla, atehere mendoj se e drejta per jete e embrionit (sepse nuk mund ta quash njeri) kalohet nga e drejta e femres per te bere gjithcka me trupin e saj. Pasi ajo nuk eshte e pergjegjshme per situaten keshtu qe ka ende te drejten e zgjedhjes.

Por nese femra ka rene shtatzan me vullnetin e saj atehere ajo qe me pare ia ka dhene te drejten e jetes embrionit, dhe ne kete rast e drejta e jetes se tij (embrionit) kalon te drejten e femres mbi trupin e saj. Ne kete rast , duke rene ne menyre koshiente shtatzan femra eshte automatikisht e pergjegjshme per jeten e embrionit. Ajo zgjodhi vete qe ti jape te drejten e jetes. 


Megjithate keto nuk jane ligje dhe kufijte jane shume te lekundshem.

----------


## GUESS^WHO

Shpresmiri ! 
Me vjen shum keq por nuk besoj se ja vlen te vazhdome me tej kete diskutim bashke e shoh qe nuk eshte fare konstruktiv.

Faleminderit

----------

